# Tidewater Spring Field Trial



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Open Callbacks to Landblind: (38 dogs) 1,3,4,5,6,11,12,13,14,15,16,19,20,21,22,23,24,27,28,29,30,31,32,3336,37,38, 39,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,51.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Derby Placements
1st - #11 Buster O/H: Steve Ferguson
2nd - #6 Bank O/H: Betsy Madden
3rd - #12 Bella O: Billy Reynolds H: Brad Arrington
4th - #3 Atticus O/H: Carey Phillips
No Jams


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations Atticus and Carey!....and per Retriever Results, ...on the Derby List!!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to Steve and Buster.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Open Landblind to be continued Saturday 8:00 AM starting with dog #1 (Rotation is 5 - 18 - 44 - 31).


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Open Callbacks to the Waterblind: (24 dogs) 1,3,5,6,11,12,14,15,20,21,23,27,28,32,33,36,39,41,43,46,47,48,49,51


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Open callbacks to final series: (10 dogs) 5,14,20,32,33,36,39,41,47,48. Dog #32 starts. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Amateur callbacks to Landblind: (23 dogs) 3,5,6,9,10,12,16,18,20,22,24,25,26,29,32,33,35,37,43,44,45,46,48


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Amateur callbacks to the Waterblind: (21 dogs) 3,5,6,10,12,16,18,20,22,24,25,26,29,32,35,37,43,44,45,46,48


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open 1st-33, 2nd-48, 3rd-36, 4th-20, RJ-47, Jams-32,39,41


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Amateur callbacks to final series: (13 dogs) 3,6,10,16,18,24,32,35,37,43,44,46,48. Dog #32 starts. Running test dog at 1:30.


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Qualifying placements:
1st-6-Buster-O/H Steve Ferguson 
2nd-3-Ice-O/H Kristen Hoffman 
3rd-11-Boomer-O/H Chuck Mezera
4th-1-Lexi-O Colby Williams H Brad Arrington 
RJ-14-Prince-Jack Gwaltney
Jams: 2,15


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Congratulations Steve Ferguson and Buster on two blues at one trial!


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Amateur water mark series is a wide open triple. Middle and left birds are retired marks and the right is a stand out. Big water swims and a strong cross wind. No flyer. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way to go Bullet! Is that 3 or 4 Open wins this spring???


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to Steve on two blues and congratulations to Mike and Rosie on their jam.


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> Way to go Bullet! Is that 3 or 4 Open wins this spring???


That makes the 3 win in the last 4 trials! Good job Bullet!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

ALLLABS said:


> Open 1st-33, 2nd-48, 3rd-36, 4th-20, RJ-47, Jams-32,39,41


Congrats to all.

Wow good job Alan. Alex and Punch what a record! I have enjoyed watching "Punch" since Bill Hillman and Punch were running derbies. Very,very talented animal with a very good handler.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Results are up on EE. Get out the pom poms.. Jeff Bandel & Wyatt take a 4th in the AM. Congrats Winner Nice!!

Congrats to all that placed & finished. Alex, Anne, Jerry, Dave & Steve

Barb


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Pom Poms are up! ..for Wyatt and Jeff! ....


----------

